

Links 2013 - nardi
http://worrydream.com/Links2013/

======
sirgawain33
Don't miss the fractal ants at the bottom! A wonderful visual analogy that
shows Bret practices the ideas he's encountering in this research.

I started taking research notes this year in a similar way to the linked
article: a document of quotes from books and blogs clipped with my comments.
It is sort of magical the result, you reveal big ideas that talk to each other
across the divisions of books. You can see it on this site, it really seems
the ideas fit together into parts of a coherent overall image.

One difference in my method to Bret's is that I print my notes and put them in
a binder. The physical result seems to make the ideas "more real" than when
they are buried in text files.

Highly recommend this practice. Everyone has their own big ideas,perhaps only
sub consciously voiced and this sort of activity helps bring them to life.

Thanks for the great link!

------
dcre
I appreciate that the level of detail makes this list something to bookmark
and revisit a few times. Huge fan of Bret!

------
agumonkey
Fogus did a similar list of his 2013 bests :
[http://blog.fogus.me/2013/12/27/the-best-things-and-stuff-
of...](http://blog.fogus.me/2013/12/27/the-best-things-and-stuff-of-2013/)

------
DonGateley
Two books on the way down to my Kindle and three more on my wish queue. Fine
taste.

~~~
icosahedronman
Truly... this was some fine shit.

------
peacepipe
Fills my head with awe. Best thing on HN since ever.

------
pestaa
Haven't found many books that piqued my interest, but I must say this web page
is so simple and beautifully designed. Well done.

